#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Como salvar comandos digitados no console em um arquivo?

## luisfelipemileo

eae blza???

Bom to começando a mecher com servidores linux ai to trabalhando aqui pela VM. Antes de começar a configurar os serviços queria saber se é possivel salvar o log dos comando digitados, p/ eu imprimir depois ai fica mais facil de configurar um servidor realmente no futuro.

Abraços !!!

----------


## info24hs

> eae blza???
> 
> Bom to começando a mecher com servidores linux ai to trabalhando aqui pela VM. Antes de começar a configurar os serviços queria saber se é possivel salvar o log dos comando digitados, p/ eu imprimir depois ai fica mais facil de configurar um servidor realmente no futuro.
> 
> Abraços !!!


 
O linux grava um histórico dentro do arquivo ~/.bash_history de tudo que tu digita.

Para salvar em arquivo use o comando:

cat ~/.bash_history > nome_do_arquivo

Para visualizar o conteúdo digite

cat ~/.bash_history

Falow!

----------


## Lincoln

ou:

history >/arquivo

 :Ciao:

----------


## rlpiva

Amigo,

Toda distribuicao de linux salva o historico de cada um dos usuarios. É só vc ir no home do seu usuario e vai ter lá um arquivo tipo .bash_history
Se não tiver esse nome exato, dá um ls -la e nos arquivos ocultos (que comecam com .) vai ter um arquivo mais ou menos com esse nome.
Se tiver alguma duvida de onde está ou de como utilizar, mandae... 
Posso te ajudar ai... tb com coisas de shell e tals...
Cada usuário tem seu arquivo separado!!!

Abração,
Fazer com Shell Script

----------


## jhugor

boa dica

valeu

----------

